# Delphi sous Os X ?



## iManu (26 Juillet 2001)

Salut,

Encore une question pour mon collegue nouvel utilisateur Mac et qui regrette son Windows...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Il a programmé pas mal de choses en Pascal et avec Delphi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui semble n'exister que sous windows et Linux.

Quelqu'un sait-il si Delphi sera porté sous Os X ?

En gros, dois-je conseiller à mon collègue d'attendre une version Mac ou de se lancer dans le C++ ?

Merci,


----------



## SuperCed (26 Juillet 2001)

Nan, il doit se lancer dans le C ou le C++.


----------

